# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  درامد برنامه نوییسی چقدر هست؟؟؟

## cloner11

*
سلام

من حدود یک سال هست که دارم روی برنامه نویسی وب یعنی html و css وجاوا اسکریپت و php کار میکنم .تقریبا تا سطح متوسط پیش رفتم بیشتر در زمینه امنیت فعالیت 

میکنم.میخواستم ببینم اصلا از برنامه نویسی میشه درامد کسب کرد یا نه؟؟ مثلا ماهی 700 تومن ؟

به نظر شما یه سایت بزنم و تبلیغ کنم بهتره یا توی سایت های جذب برنامه نویس عضو بشم؟

امنیت هم درامد داره؟



*

----------


## MMSHFE

انتقال از بخش امنیت به تالار اصلی PHP

----------


## Unique

سوالتون جالبه ! در حال حاضر شرکت ها و برنامه نویسان نرم افزاری (وب ، موبایل و Desktop) از ثروتمند ترین ها هستند. ماهی ۷۰۰ تومن اصلا رقمی نیست. خود برنامه نویسی اهمیت زیادی نداره. مهم اینه که برنامه شما چه ایده و هدفی داره ! مثلا فکر میکنین زمانی که Facebook نوشته شد ! فقط Mark Zuckerberg توانایی نوشتنش را داشت ؟ خیر قطعا برنامه نویسای بهتری هم بودند اما ایده ای که از طریق سایت facemash و ایده سایت دانشگاهیان برادران Winklevoss به Zuckerberg رسید باعث خلق thefacebook.com شد !

----------


## فرزند کوروش

> سوالتون جالبه ! در حال حاضر شرکت ها و برنامه نویسان نرم افزاری (وب ،  موبایل و Desktop) از ثروتمند ترین ها هستند. ماهی ۷۰۰ تومن اصلا رقمی  نیست.


تو ایران ؟!!!  :افسرده:

----------


## Mori Bone

من یه دلفی کار میشنایم که ماهی 9.5 میلین میگیره، البته سی هم بلده (خیلی حالیشه).
توی وزارت .... کار می کنه

----------


## desatir7316

یه نگاهی هم به این بندازید بد نیست، البته من خودم دفعه اوله همچین پیشنهاد حقوقی میبینم، حالا شایدم باشه چون زیاد سرچ نکردم درموردش
استخدام php کار

----------


## justawebuser

> *
> سلام
> 
> من حدود یک سال هست که دارم روی برنامه نویسی وب یعنی html و css وجاوا اسکریپت و php کار میکنم .تقریبا تا سطح متوسط پیش رفتم بیشتر در زمینه امنیت فعالیت 
> 
> میکنم.میخواستم ببینم اصلا از برنامه نویسی میشه درامد کسب کرد یا نه؟؟ مثلا ماهی 700 تومن ؟
> 
> به نظر شما یه سایت بزنم و تبلیغ کنم بهتره یا توی سایت های جذب برنامه نویس عضو بشم؟
> 
> ...


بعضیا اوضاشون خوبه ولی بعضیا به زور خرج خودشونو در میارن ، دسته اول حداقل یکی از سه ویژگی زیر رو دارن :
1- نیازسنجی و ایده های خوب..
2-روابط اجتماعی خوب ، لابی گری و نفوذ ، پارتی و.. 
3-تخصص منحصر بفرد ، کمیاب..
راستی  با یه سال برنامه نویسی اسکریپتی و حفظ کردن چنتا تگ نمیشه ادعا کرد که  "در زمینه امنیت کار میکنم " و ..در زمینه امنیت هم اگر گزینه 3 صدق کنه  پول هست خیلــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــی  .. پشتکار داشته باش..موفق میشــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــی انشاالله  :لبخند:

----------


## rezaonline.net

ماهی 700 تومن یه درآمد متوسط هست و میشه بهش رسید.
در سطح حرفه ای کار کنید میتونید خیلی خوب درآمد داشته باشید .

----------


## Veteran

> مهم اینه که برنامه شما چه ایده و هدفی داره


ایده خیلی مهمه،برای مثال من به شخصه با یک شرکتی در مورد یک ایده صحبت کردم؛که مورد قبول واقع شد و با صحبت هایی که کردیم،تا ماهانه 20 میلیون تومن رو میدادن،ولی به نظرم بازم ارزش کار بیشتر از اینها بود و قبول نکردم !
همونطور که جناب شیخله فرمودن،درامد 700 تومن درامد متوسطی هست که میتونه خرج 1 نفر رو بدون خرج های اضافه بده و اگر کارتون رو بلد باشید به راحتی میتونید به این درامد برسید
اما اگر به صورت حرفه ایی این کار رو دنبال کنید میتونید به نتیجه بهتری برسید
حرفه ایی از این نظر که به صورت رسمی کار بکنید یعنی شرکت ثبت کنید،برای شرکت سایت بزنید،پشتیبانی بکنید و ....
نه اینکه یکم برنامه نویسی بلدید بیاید به اینو اون بگید سایت میخوای ؟ سایت میخوای ؟

----------


## omidabedi

چرا الکی جو میدین اخه
برای برنامه نویس متوسط خیر 700 نداره واقعیتش
اما اگه *همه کاره* باشی تجربه داشته باشی *شناخته شده* باشی اره خیلی درامد خوبی داره

بحث ایده هم جداست اون میشه درامد ایده پردازی و ایده دادن, نه برنامه نویسی !!!!!

----------


## Unique

> تو ایران ؟!!!


بله توی همین ایران ، برنامه نویسی شغلی هست که اصلا مهم نیست شما کجا باشی و چی کار میکنی ! فکر میکنی کم هستند freelancer هایی که پروژه های سنگین و خوب میگیرین ؟
اتفاقا توی ایران به دلیل سنتی بودن خیلی از مشاغل و کار ها میشه با ایده و فکر خوب درآمد زایی بسیار خوبی داشت. ایران از نظر من شرایط خیلی خوبی برای درآمد زایی داره و فقط باید راه و چاه را بلد باشی.




> من یه دلفی کار میشنایم که ماهی 9.5 میلین میگیره، البته سی هم بلده (خیلی حالیشه).


من در مورد حقوق گرفتن حرف نمیزدم ! توی ایران هم خیلی خیلی کم پیدا میشن جاهایی که قدر برنامه نویس خوب را میدونند و حقوق مکفی و درست پرداخت میکنند. فرقی نمیکنه شما چی بدونی ! حالا دلفی یا جاوا یا اصلا php یا net. ! مهم اینه که از اون چیزی که میدونی چطور و در چه راهی استفاده کنی.




> چرا الکی جو میدین اخه


اگه منظورتون من هستم باید بگم که الکی جو نمیدم ! بیشتر پروژه ها را freelance انجام میدم . کار هایی را هم پروژه ای و قرارداد کوتاه مدت با دوستان. تنها راه درآمدم از برتامه نویسی و محصولاتی هست که از برنامه نویسی به وجود اومده ! قصد ندارم به درآمدم اشاره کنم اما ۷۰۰ واقعا خنده داره ! ۷۰۰ تومن الان یعنی ۲۰۰ یا ۳۰۰ تومن ۳ سال پیش.




> برای برنامه نویس متوسط خیر 700 نداره واقعیتش


متوسط یعنی چی ؟ مگه داریم در مورد سواد و تجربه برنامه نویس حرف میزنیم ؟! داریم در مورد گکسی حرف میزنیم که برنامه نویسی بلده ! تجربه کار عمیل داره و کپی کار هم نیست.(تازه همین کپی کار ها هم خیلی بیش از ۷۰۰ تومن درآمد دارند)




> اما اگه همه کاره باشی تجربه داشته باشی شناخته شده باشی اره خیلی درامد خوبی داره


خوبه توی فرهنگ اصیل خودمون میگیم "همه کاره و هیچ کاره". البته شاید منظور شما تجربه در استفاده از ابزار های متفاوت داشتن باشه که معلومه درسته ! هر چی بیشتر بدونی و تجربه داشته باشی درآمد بیشتر داری. خیلی از افراد به خاطر نداشتن تجربه و اطلاعات کافی کار های خیلی ساده را پیچیده میکنند و کار را سخت و دراز مدت. دلیلشم اینه که احاطه کامل به ابزار ها و تکنولوژی ها ندارند. پس اگه تجربه و معلومات بیشتری داشته باشی قطعا درآمد بیشتری خواهی داشت.




> بحث ایده هم جداست اون میشه درامد ایده پردازی و ایده دادن, نه برنامه نویسی !!!!!


برنامه نویسی که میخواد بره جایی توی یک شرکتی که مثلا سایتشون را مدیریت کنه و هر چند وقت یک قسمتی به سایت اضافه کنه یا بره برای شرکتی که یک نرم افزار خاص را فقط توسعه میده کار کنه و کلا دید و اهداف کارفرماش کم باشه ! خوب معلومه درآمدش ثابت و کم خواهد بود ! چون اون شرکت درآمد بیشتری کسب نکرده که درآمد کارمنداش را افزایش بده !

بگذارین یک توصیه دوستانه بهتون بکنم ! سعی کنید دنبال کار توی شرکت ها نباشین ! به قدری زمینه کاری وجود داره که میتونید توی یک زمینه ای با چند تا از دوستانتون شروع به کار کنین و یک یا چند برنامه را توسعه بدین‌! شغل ما هم نیاز به سرمایه اولیه نداره و کسی که برنامه نویسی میکنه حتما کامپیوتر و اینترنت داره که کفایت میکنه ! لازم به دفتر کار داشتن یا حتی کنار هم بودن هم نیست و به صورت remote میتونین با هم کار کنین. کم کم با درآمدزایی که از نتیجه کارتون به دست میاد میتونید دفتر کار و غیره را هم راه بندازین. فراموش نکنین اکثر شما مثل من ۳۰ به بالا نیستین و بسیاری از مشکلات من و دوستان شبیه به من را ندارین. پس بیشتر مطالعه کنین و دست به تجربه های جدید بزنین و جسارت به خرج بدین تا موفق بشین. فکر دستمزد گرفتن نباشین چون توی این جامعه فعلی کسی حق واقعیتون را نمیده و باید خودتون بگیرینش.

----------


## omidabedi

> متوسط یعنی چی ؟ مگه داریم در مورد سواد و تجربه برنامه نویس حرف میزنیم ؟! داریم در مورد گکسی حرف میزنیم که برنامه نویسی بلده ! تجربه کار عمیل داره و کپی کار هم نیست.(تازه همین کپی کار ها هم خیلی بیش از ۷۰۰ تومن درآمد دارند)


متوسط یعنی دوستی که سوال مطرح کردند طبق گفته ی خودشون!!!!!




> خوبه توی فرهنگ اصیل خودمون میگیم "همه کاره و هیچ کاره". البته شاید منظور شما تجربه در استفاده از ابزار های متفاوت داشتن باشه که معلومه درسته ! هر چی بیشتر بدونی و تجربه داشته باشی درآمد بیشتر داری. خیلی از افراد به خاطر نداشتن تجربه و اطلاعات کافی کار های خیلی ساده را پیچیده میکنند و کار را سخت و دراز مدت. دلیلشم اینه که احاطه کامل به ابزار ها و تکنولوژی ها ندارند. پس اگه تجربه و معلومات بیشتری داشته باشی قطعا درآمد بیشتری خواهی داشت.


چیزی که تو فرهنگمون میگیم چه ربطی داره اصلا؟
منظور من اینه که حرف شما (برنامه نویسی درامد خوبی داره) صحیحی اما برای کی؟
برای کسی که تجربه داشته باشه
برای کسی که همه کاره باشه.یعنی چی؟یعنی اینکه web developer باشن
نه web designer یا web programmer
توی 99% شرکت ها کسی رو میخوان که همه ی کاری انجام بده

و در اخر شناخته شده باشه کمپانی های بزرگ دنیا بقاشون روی تبلیغاتشون هست
در این حد شناخته شدن موثر هست که مثلا اپل پپسی بنز ..... هرساله کلی هزینه روی تبلیغات میکنن با اینکه شناخته شده ترین های دنیا هستن



> برنامه نویسی که میخواد بره جایی توی یک شرکتی که مثلا سایتشون را مدیریت کنه و هر چند وقت یک قسمتی به سایت اضافه کنه یا بره برای شرکتی که یک نرم افزار خاص را فقط توسعه میده کار کنه و کلا دید و اهداف کارفرماش کم باشه ! خوب معلومه درآمدش ثابت و کم خواهد بود ! چون اون شرکت درآمد بیشتری کسب نکرده که درآمد کارمنداش را افزایش بده !


برنامه نویس باشه چه فرق میکنه freelancer باشه یا تو شرکت کار کنه داره پول برنامه نویسیشو میگیره که ممکن هست زیاد زیاد باشه یا کم
وقتی بحث سر ایده هست شما فرد عادی میتونی ایده داشته باشی و بدی برنامه نویس برات پیاده سازی کنه و موفق باشی مثل این همه فروشگاهی که زدن!!!
پس حتما لازم نیست برنامه نویس باشی




> بگذارین یک توصیه دوستانه بهتون بکنم ! سعی کنید دنبال کار توی شرکت ها نباشین ! به قدری زمینه کاری وجود داره که میتونید توی یک زمینه ای با چند تا از دوستانتون شروع به کار کنین و یک یا چند برنامه را توسعه بدین‌! شغل ما هم نیاز به سرمایه اولیه نداره و کسی که برنامه نویسی میکنه حتما کامپیوتر و اینترنت داره که کفایت میکنه !


کسی از کار توی شرکت حرف نزد
چه freelancer چه کار توی شرکت اگر شرایطی که گفتم رو نداشته باشی ماهی 700 نمیتونی در بیاری

نیاز به سرمایه ی اولیه نداره؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
شما فروشگاه بزن روش تبلیغ نکن
طراح سایت باش کسی نشناستت
سایتتو کسی نشناسه
این همه رقیب داری که دارن کلی روی تبلیغات سرمایه گذاری میکنن چطور نیاز به سرمایه اولیه نیست؟


بازم میگم کل حرف ها برای برنامه نویسان هست نه ایده پردازان

----------


## Veteran

> متوسط یعنی دوستی که سوال مطرح کردند طبق گفته ی خودشون!!!!!


منظور من و اقای شیخله این بود که 700 تومن یک درامد متوسط هست که میشه زندگی رو چرخوند و اگر به صورت حرفه ایی و روی اصول و قواعد خاص خودش حرکت کنیم، این درامد بیشتر میشه
کسی صحبتی از برنامه نویس متوسط هم نکرد

----------


## omidabedi

> منظور من و اقای شیخله این بود که 700 تومن یک درامد متوسط هست که میشه زندگی رو چرخوند و اگر به صورت حرفه ایی و روی اصول و قواعد خاص خودش حرکت کنیم، این درامد بیشتر میشه
> کسی صحبتی از برنامه نویس متوسط هم نکرد


من چیکار شما و اقای شیخله دارم!!!
میگم کسی که سوال مطرح کرد طبق گفته ی خودش




> *من حدود یک سال هست که دارم روی برنامه نویسی وب یعنی html و css وجاوا اسکریپت و php کار میکنم .تقریبا تا سطح متوسط پیش رفتم بیشتر در زمینه امنیت فعالیت 
> 
> میکنم.*


من جواب تاپیک ایشون رو دادم نه جواب شخصی دیگه

----------


## rafieirad

درآمد بستگی به خودت داره دوست عزیز درآمدهای بالا تو برنامه نویسی ایده میخواد نه خیلی تخصص آنچنانی

----------


## abolfazl-z

من ایده هایم رو واسه خودم خرج میکنم. (مثل فیس بوک)

----------


## Unique

> وقتی بحث سر ایده هست شما فرد عادی میتونی ایده داشته باشی و بدی برنامه نویس برات پیاده سازی کنه و موفق باشی مثل این همه فروشگاهی که زدن!!!
> پس حتما لازم نیست برنامه نویس باشی


قطعا وقتی شما خودت ایده داشته باشی و برنامه نویسی را خودت یا گروهت انجام بدهند ۱۰۰٪ نتیجه بهتری حاصل میشه که ایده خودت را با پرداخت هزینه ای بدی کسی برات انجام بده ! چون قطعا دلسوزی خود شخص یا خود گروه را نخواهد داشت ! 

"این همه فروشگاه که زدند" : فروشگاه ها یا سایت های موفق تا اونجا که من شناخت دارم یا کپی از روی cms های آماده هستند که اصلا برنامه نویس نمیخواد ! یا اگه کار ایده پردازانه بوده مثل aparat یا وب لاگ های معروف ! خودشون برنامه نویس بودند !




> برای کسی که همه کاره باشه.یعنی چی؟یعنی اینکه web developer باشن
> نه web designer یا web programmer


اگه بخواهیم حرفه ای ب قضیه نگاه کنیم ! web design و web programming دو مقوله جدا هستند و الزاما نیاز نیست هر دو را یک نفر انجام بده و پروژه های موفق هم تلفیقی از گرافیست , طراح وب و Interface و برنامه نویس بوده نه اینکه یکی بشینه همه را خودش انجام بده ! شرکت ها هم برای پرداخت هزینه کمتر از یک نفر توقع انجام همه این کار ها را دارند ولی قطعا کیفیت کار پایین میاد




> نیاز به سرمایه ی اولیه نداره؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> شما فروشگاه بزن روش تبلیغ نکن
> طراح سایت باش کسی نشناستت
> سایتتو کسی نشناسه
> این همه رقیب داری که دارن کلی روی تبلیغات سرمایه گذاری میکنن چطور نیاز به سرمایه اولیه نیست؟


از این حرف ها پیداست شما سرمایه را برای تبلیغ میخوای ! و میگی سرمایه نیازه که کارت را تبلیغ کنی ! همونطور که میگی در مورد برنامه نویس داریم حرف میزنیم نه صاحب یک سایت یا فروشگاه ! برنامه نویس تبلیغش همون کیفیت کارش هست ! شما برنامه نویس خوبی باشی و محصولاتت یا سایتت کیفیت خوبی داشته باشه و SEO مناسب داشته باشی که بتونن پیدات کنن و نمونه کار به مرور زمان جور کنی ! بدون حتی پرداخت ۱ ریال برای تبلیغ موفق خواهی بود ! 

برنامه نویسی موفق هست که بره سراغ کار های نو یا کار هایی که رقیب قدر نباشه یا دست توش زیاد نباشه ! معلومه اگه بری نرم افزار فروشگاه ساز بنویسی باید پدر خودت را در بیاری که بفروشیش ! یا با بقیه رقابت کنی ! اینکه بشینی کد بنویسی که کار مهمی نکردی ! اینکه با کدی که مینویسی بتونی بازارسازی کنی ، نوآوری کنی و ... مهمه !

----------


## omidabedi

> قطعا وقتی شما خودت ایده داشته باشی و برنامه نویسی را خودت یا گروهت انجام بدهند ۱۰۰٪ نتیجه بهتری حاصل میشه که ایده خودت را با پرداخت هزینه ای بدی کسی برات انجام بده ! چون قطعا دلسوزی خود شخص یا خود گروه را نخواهد داشت ! 
> 
> "این همه فروشگاه که زدند" : فروشگاه ها یا سایت های موفق تا اونجا که من شناخت دارم یا کپی از روی cms های آماده هستند که اصلا برنامه نویس نمیخواد ! یا اگه کار ایده پردازانه بوده مثل aparat یا وب لاگ های معروف ! خودشون برنامه نویس بودند !


این حرفها درست اما میخواستم تفاوت ایده پرداز با برنامه نویسی رو بیان کنم در پاسخ به کامنت قبلیتون




> اگه بخواهیم حرفه ای ب قضیه نگاه کنیم ! web design و web programming دو مقوله جدا هستند و الزاما نیاز نیست هر دو را یک نفر انجام بده و پروژه های موفق هم تلفیقی از گرافیست , طراح وب و Interface و برنامه نویس بوده نه اینکه یکی بشینه همه را خودش انجام بده ! شرکت ها هم برای پرداخت هزینه کمتر از یک نفر توقع انجام همه این کار ها را دارند ولی قطعا کیفیت کار پایین میاد


دقیقا همینه اما بازم میخواستم مفهوم اچار فرانسه بودن و همه کاره بودن رو بگم که شرکت ها و ... به اچار فرانسه نیاز دارن تو ایران و هزینه نمیکنن برای 2 تا متخصص جدا از هم




> از این حرف ها پیداست شما سرمایه را برای تبلیغ میخوای ! و میگی سرمایه نیازه که کارت را تبلیغ کنی ! همونطور که میگی در مورد برنامه نویس داریم حرف میزنیم نه صاحب یک سایت یا فروشگاه ! برنامه نویس تبلیغش همون کیفیت کارش هست ! شما برنامه نویس خوبی باشی و محصولاتت یا سایتت کیفیت خوبی داشته باشه و SEO مناسب داشته باشی که بتونن پیدات کنن و نمونه کار به مرور زمان جور کنی ! بدون حتی پرداخت ۱ ریال برای تبلیغ موفق خواهی بود ! 
> 
> برنامه نویسی موفق هست که بره سراغ کار های نو یا کار هایی که رقیب قدر نباشه یا دست توش زیاد نباشه ! معلومه اگه بری نرم افزار فروشگاه ساز بنویسی باید پدر خودت را در بیاری که بفروشیش ! یا با بقیه رقابت کنی ! اینکه بشینی کد بنویسی که کار مهمی نکردی ! اینکه با کدی که مینویسی بتونی بازارسازی کنی ، نوآوری کنی و ... مهمه !


اره برای برنامه نویسی حرف شما صحیح اما برای اینکه یه ایده رو خودتون پیاده سازی کنید نیاز به سرمایه هست
حتی همون برنامه نویسی هم برای اینکه سفارش بگیری بازم نیاز به تبلیغ هست

در بحث تجارت یه مبحثی هست به اسم مدت زمان بازگشت سرمایه
مثلا شما اگر 1 میلیون سرمایه میزاری n مدت طول میکشه که از سود کارت برای بازگردانی سرمایه استفاده کنی
مثلا ماهانه شما 100 هزار تومن درامد دارید و پس از 10 ماه شما هیچ سودی نکردید در واقع بلکه سرمایتون برگشته
و به این 10 ماه میگن مدت بازگشت سرمایه
خب پروژه هایی مناسب هست که مدت بازگشت سرمایشون پایین باشه یعنی زودبازده باشن
بخاطر تورم و ارزش پول در ایران پروژه های بلند مدت جواب نمیده
همچنین خواب سرمایه خودش تورم زاست و مجبوری محصولت رو گرونتر بفروشی تا جبران بشه و باز بحث مغایرت با بازار پیش میاد و ....
پس سرمایه گذاری باید هدفمند باشه و همه جانبه

اینکه بیای سایتی طراحی کنی و از هر نظر بهینه باشه خوبه بدون سرمایه تونستی اینکارو انجام بدی اما برای کسی مناسب نیست که این رشته رو بعنوان شغل
درنظر بگیره و ازش انتظار درامد ماهیانه داشته باشه
برای اماتوری مثل من خوبه که درسال 2تا پروژه هم گیرش بیاد خوشحال باشه که حداقل هزینه ی سالیانه ی سایتش دراومده باشه و مقداری برای خودش میمونه 

اگر درامد ماهیانه 700 تومن میخوای که راحت برو تو یه شرکت بعنوان منشی هم کار کنی حقوق اداره ی کار 630 40 تومن شده امسال بیمه هم میکنن درامد ماهیانه و ثابت هم داری

من که گفتم جو میدید اینه که شما همون اول میاید به یه فرد تازه وارد که هنوز تو بازار کار نکرده دارید امید الکی میدید بدونه اینکه مشکلات این مسیر رو بگید
من خودم موافقم که پر درامد ترین شغل توی دنیا و حتی توی ایران شغل ماست اما برای اینکه به اون بالا برسی خیلی پیش نیاز ها نیاز هست یعنی شما نباید با ورود به این رشته انتظار درامد ماهیانه و
بلافاصله بعد از ورودت به شغل داشته باشی
اگر مثل من سنت پاینه و انتظارت از کارت درامد ثابت نیست که بخوای روش حساب کنی خیلی هم خوبه میای کار میکنی تجربه کسب میکنی نمونه کار جمع میکنی و ....
اما اگه مثلا بعنوان شغل اصلی میخوای درنظر بگیری و انتظار درامد ماهیانه رو داری و مثلا میخوای خانواده رو بچرخونی خیر نمیشه همین الان انتظار درامد ماهیانه حتی 1000 تومن رو داشت

حرفم اشتباست ایا؟

----------


## Unique

> من که گفتم جو میدید اینه که شما همون اول میاید به یه فرد تازه وارد که هنوز تو بازار کار نکرده دارید امید الکی میدید بدونه اینکه مشکلات این مسیر رو بگید


دوست عزیز ،‌ مزد آن گرفت جان برادر که کار کرد ! توی هر شغلی که باشی باید همت کنی و تجربه به دست بیاری و خاک کار را بخوری تا درآمد بالایی داشته باشی ! من هم بهشون توی همون پست اول گفتم اصلا ۷۰۰ تومن برای کار ما مسخره هستش چون به قول شما با کار های خیلی راحت تر و ساده تری میشه این درآمد را داشت. اما نباید منفی هم بافت و نا امید کرد ! امید واهی اینه  که بگیم شما خیلی راحت میتونی ظرف مدت کوتاهی به این درآمد برسی که من چنین چیزی نگفتم.




> حرفم اشتباست ایا؟


خیر ، حرف شما درسته اما بدبینانه تر از من نگاه میکنید.

----------


## omidabedi

> دوست عزیز ،‌ مزد آن گرفت جان برادر که کار کرد ! توی هر شغلی که باشی باید همت کنی و تجربه به دست بیاری و خاک کار را بخوری تا درآمد بالایی داشته باشی ! من هم بهشون توی همون پست اول گفتم اصلا ۷۰۰ تومن برای کار ما مسخره هستش چون به قول شما با کار های خیلی راحت تر و ساده تری میشه این درآمد را داشت. اما نباید منفی هم بافت و نا امید کرد ! امید واهی اینه  که بگیم شما خیلی راحت میتونی ظرف مدت کوتاهی به این درآمد برسی که من چنین چیزی نگفتم.
> 
> 
> خیر ، حرف شما درسته اما بدبینانه تر از من نگاه میکنید.



حرف شما هم صحیح شاید یکم زیادی انرژی منفی دادم
 خب اقای cloner11
عزیز خواستن توانستن است با حرفای منم نا امید نشو اما چون اول راهی انتظارت هم زیاد نباشه

به نصیحتای دوستان هم توجه کن چون همشون از باتجربه ترین افراد هستن که توی این زمینه بسیار موفق اند

تو این سال جدید برای همگی ارزوی سلامتی و شادی میکنم
همگی به اهدافتون برسید

----------


## behnam404

آیا هدف شما از برنامه نویسی کسب درآمد بالاست؟
1 - به نظر من برنامه نویس بودن وقتی که با ایده های مفید و واقعا کاربردی همراه باشه خیلی بیشتر از این حرفا میتونه درآمد داشته باشه (یعنی تا بینهایت درآمد زاست).

طبیعی هست که هرچی بیشتر در زمینه برنامه نویسی بدونی و تجربه داشته باشی ایده های بهتری هم در این مورد میتونی بدی . خیلی از ایده های کم ارزش هستند که حتی با عملی شدن آنها هم موفقیت چندانی کسب نمیکنند همینطور خیلی از ایده های با ارزشی هم هستند که به دلیل نبود دانش بالا در زمینه برنامه نویسی امکان عملی شدن ندارند.

2 - اما وقتی کارت فقط تولید برنامه و برنامه نویسی باشه درآمدت بسته به حجم اون برنامه و به انصاف کسی داره که بهت حقوق میده.

----------


## refugee

اول باید بگم که یک کارگر عمله داره روزی 35 تومان تو مشهد میگیره . میشه 30*35=1میلیون و پنجا هزار . میگیم 4 روزم تعطیلی هاش باشه ماهی 900 هزار درامد خالص داره . بدون اینکه سرمایه داشته باشه . بدون اینکه پول برق مازاد بده . پول سیستم و استعلاک و نه چشمش ضعیف میشه نه دیسک کمر میگیره . نصف روزم که بیگاری میکشه ...

دوست من شما یعنی با این همه استعداد و ایده پردازی و .. از یه کارگر عمله کمتر درامد میخواهی ؟!

دیدگاه من اینجوریست نسبتبه سوال شما :

1. تخصص داشته باشی
2. ایده داشته باشی
3. جر بزه کار داشته باشی
4. نفوذ قوی تو شرکت و ارگان های دولتی ( البته استعداد و تخصص شما خودش نفوذ میاره )

ماهانه 10 میلیونم بهتون بدن کمه بازم . چون تو خودت به تنهایی اگر ایده و تخصص داشته باشی میتونی ماهانه بیشتر از اینو برا خودت بدست بیاری .

اما اگر موارد بالا رو داشتی جز شماره 3 باید بگم 1000 تومانم نمیتونی در بیاری . کار دنبال شما نمیاد کسی شما رو نمیشناسه کسی استعداد شما رو ندیده . شما هستید که باید برین بیرون برین شرکت ها و .. دنبال استعدادتون باشید که شگوفا کنید . خودتونو معرفی کنید .

پیشنهاد من فعلا کار در شرکت های خصوصی و یا دولتی است . ( البته اگه از خودتون اعتماد کامل رو دارین و توانایی رو در خودتان میبینید ) فعلا پولشو نگاه نکنید چقد میده اما بی انصافی هم نباشه بذارید یکم جا بیفتین . هم تجربه میره بالاتر و هم تخصص بیشتر + سابقیه کاری پیدا میکنید . بعدا برا خودتان یه شرکت بزنید .

همین

----------


## mahmod2000

هرشغلی برای خودش محترمه.. ولی شعار هم ندیم بهتره
کسی که به حرفه ای علاقه داره و ازهمون حرفه بتونه درآمد کسب کنه(حالا صرف نظر از مقدار درآمد) به نظر من ارزشش خیلی خیلی زیاد هست. حتی نمیشه قیمت گذاشت روش
چون به هدفی که خواسته تواین وضعیت بد اقتصادی  رسیده..
وقتی هم تجربه بالا بره خوب مسلما درآمدم بیشتر میشه و خداروشکر آینده این زبان php هم خوبه
کسی که به شغلش علاقه نداشته باشه و ازش حتی درآمد خوب هم داشته باشه، ولی باهاش صحبت میکنی صبح که ازخواب پامیشه به خودش فحش میده تا شب که میخواد بیاد خونه
این واقعیت هست و نمیشه کتمانش کرد

----------


## leaping

برای درآمد زیر 4 میلیون در ماه انتخاب کردن شغل برنامه نویسی غیر منطقی هست.
از من به شما گفتن اگه برق کار ساختمان بشید که کارش هم خیلی راحت تر هست به مراتب درآمد بیشتری خواهد داشت.

----------


## سوداگر

اونهایی که توی شهرهای بزرگ زندگی میکنن نفسشون یه خورده از جای گرم درمیاد و کسی که شهرستانه رو درک نمیکنه. من این یکسالی که تهران بودم به وضوح این تفاوت ها رو دیدم....
موقعیت جغرافیایی هم تاثیر خودش رو داره مثلاً سعادت آباد تهران حداقلش ماهی 1.5 و حداکثر 5 تومن برای یه برنامه نویس PHP پرداخت میکنن ولی بعضی شهرستانها اگه ماهی 700 تومن در بیارید تازه میپرسن مگه برنامه نویسی یه شغله (لیلی مرد بود یا زن)؟

----------


## omidabedi

تاپیکی که قبلا بحث شده و تموم شده رو چرا بالا میارید اخه
ماشالله دنبال بحث هستیدااا
خوب اعصابی دارید

----------

